# Here is great video about building underground homes using the P.S.P. Method.



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Building underground, is more defensible, you are more protected from radiation (should it come to that), you can hide your house from potential looters, your protected from hurricanes and tornados, you can grow plants and food on top of your home. It stays cool in the summer, and is easy to heat in the winter. 

What I'm curious about is how well an underground shelter would fare in an area like the Pacific North West. Thought?!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful idea. Our pastor built himself one and his MIL another right beside it. High dollar affairs built into a hill. Tornado proof. Electric bill thirty bucks a month.


----------

